# Synchro Keynote mac > IPad...



## MisterDrako (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

je viens de créer un diaporama sur mon Mac avec Keynote...
je pensais le transferer sur mon IPad via ITunes comme d'hab....
or aprés synchro je ne le retrouve point dans mon IPad....! ! !

il pése env 10Mo...

quelqu'un a t'il une idée... ? 

Merci d'avance....

le probleme serait il le méme s'il s'agissait d'un PPS (powerpoint...) ?

Et ? où est le problème de logiciel bureautique Mac, là ? On déménage.


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Juin 2012)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de créer un diaporama sur mon Mac avec Keynote...
> je pensais le transferer sur mon IPad via ITunes comme d'hab....
> ...



Je me suis apparemment trompé de section....?

du coup je me retrouve dans quelle section svp, afin que je puisse suivre les réponses ...?


----------

